# How about the 2WD (FWD)



## Alo (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi, I am first time in this forum. Did anyone have the FWD X-trail. How is the performance. I think I don't need the 4WD because I will have a set of snow tire for the winter and save some money. Or I should chose the 4WD without snow tire. I know I should has both. Do you think the FWD has more discount. Any input are welcome.

Alex


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Alo said:


> Hi, I am first time in this forum. Did anyone have the FWD X-trail. How is the performance. I think I don't need the 4WD because I will have a set of snow tire for the winter and save some money. Or I should chose the 4WD without snow tire. I know I should has both. Do you think the FWD has more discount. Any input are welcome.
> 
> Alex


I've got the FWD XE. I'm vvverrry happy with it. In my opinion, it's more than adequate if you don't go off-roading or on some deep snow trails. As for the snow tires vs. 4WD...go with the snow tires. Don't think that 4WD is some miraculous feature which will keep you from getting stuck, or improve your driving. It seem that too many people make that mistake, and that's why there's so many 4WDs stuck in the ditch on highway after/durign a snowstorm...

Also...U'd be surprised at the capabilities of the stock FWD (stock tires). Temptation came over me, and I decided to test out the X-Trail on an unplowed section of my neighbourhood. The snow was 30cm deep, the stretch was like 50 metres long. Went through it no problem. At the end of the snow covered stretch, there was a snowbank no less than 70cm tall, after which the road turned left. I got trying to go through it the first time. Took me around 10 seconds to back out, try again, and actually drive straight through it. That was reallly impressive (although pretty stupid)


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Depending where you are. In Canada the XE AWD had better lease rate than FWD.


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

I have the FWD SE (couldnt resist the huge sunroof). Tried keeping the stock tires for the winter and have had no problems . The suv rides high, and the grip has been pretty good, actually using the snow mode button in heavy snow does prevent wheel spin.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

No snow in Mexico (yes, I know I said it many times) so FWD is the choice if you don't need a XTreme Off Roader.

My FWD is very eficient for every situation I pushed it into.

But I'll like to get an AWD (launched recently here at Mexico) for Rougher Situations.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I truly salute you guys with the FWD X-Trails. I know canuck X-Trails gets traction control when sold as FWD but all we get here are AWD versions. If I stick my truck in FWD it just wants to torque steer all over the place and it gets even worse on the rutted roads here, not to mention in the rainy season *shudder*.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Well, if it's between snow tires and AWD...*

You may want to look at it this way:

You can always add snow tires later, but you'll definitely have a difficult time adding AWD later.

Depending on where you live and how you drive, I think the AWD option is $1300CDN well spent.

If you plan on getting snow tires on their own steel rims, you're likely to spend at least $800CDN, if you buy from a tire store. It's more like $1100CDN-$1200CDN if you buy from a Nissan dealer.

Alex, If your location of "GTA" means "Greater Toronto Area", this anecdote may be of interest:

On one of the first days of winter this year, I was driving through Etobicoke, and my wife was following me in her FWD Suzuki Esteem wagon. Both our cars have brand-new snow tires and manual transmission. The roads were icy and wet, and quite slick. At one point, traffic came to a stop for a signal as we were on an uphill incline. When traffic got going again, I pulled away effortlessly, and my wife's car sat there spinning its tires. The cars behind her honked until they realized they couldn't move either to pass.

It's not a scientific comparison, as they're different vehicles with different weights, tire sizes and drivers. But it does suggest that AWD can come in handy even in Southern Ontario.

All this being said, I'd suggest saving up for snow tires next winter. AWD helps the X-Trail's handling and mobility, but it doesn't help it stop any better on ice.


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

> Depending on where you live and how you drive, I think the AWD option is $1300CDN well spent.


I think the difference is actually $2300. The $1000 savings is a result of getting a 5-speed manual over the default automatic transmission on the FWD model.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

Winterpeg said:


> I think the difference is actually $2300. The $1000 savings is a result of getting a 5-speed manual over the default automatic transmission on the FWD model.


D'oh! You're right. I didn't realize the slushbox was standard in the FWD models. If you're happy with a 5-spd, though - like me - you could consider the incremental difference to be the lower of the two, since AWD doensn't force you to get the auto.


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

*2 rules*

There are two simple facts that you have to remember when making your decision.

1) Winter tires are better than all-season tires.

and

2) 4 wheels driving are better than 2.

You make the decision.


----------

